# Is it possible to reach pc7 without forcing dpms? (Haswell)

## Fran

I have a MacBook Pro 11.1 with ok-ish battery life. It's consuming ~740mA when idling, which translates to ~4-5h of battery on actual usage. However, on macOS I regularly see ~450mA when idling, and the difference in battery life is quite noticeable.

Using powertop or turbostat I see that my lowest package c-state is pc6:

```

          Package   |             Core    |            CPU 0       CPU 2

                    |                     | C0 active   0.5%        5.2%

                    |                     | POLL        0.0%    1.1 ms  3.8%  249.2 ms

                    |                     | C1E-HSW     0.7%    0.9 ms  0.8%    0.2 ms

C2 (pc2)   48.2%    |                     |

C3 (pc3)    0.3%    | C3 (cc3)    0.4%    | C3-HSW      0.1%    0.3 ms  0.4%    0.4 ms

C6 (pc6)   36.3%    | C6 (cc6)    0.2%    | C6-HSW      0.1%    0.9 ms  0.2%    0.5 ms

C7 (pc7)    0.0%    | C7 (cc7)   86.7%    | C7s-HSW    13.2%    7.6 ms  4.0%    2.4 ms

C8 (pc8)    0.0%    |                     | C8-HSW      1.3%    3.3 ms  1.4%    2.0 ms

C9 (pc9)    0.0%    |                     | C9-HSW     14.2%    7.0 ms 24.2%    7.0 ms

C10 (pc10)  0.0%    |                     | C10-HSW    67.6%   31.8 ms 60.6%   21.5 ms

                    |             Core    |            CPU 1       CPU 3

                    |                     | C0 active   0.7%        0.6%

                    |                     | POLL        0.0%    0.0 ms  0.0%    0.0 ms

                    |                     | C1E-HSW     0.9%    1.6 ms  1.5%    1.8 ms

                    |                     |

                    | C3 (cc3)    0.1%    | C3-HSW      0.1%    0.3 ms  0.1%    0.2 ms

                    | C6 (cc6)    0.1%    | C6-HSW      0.0%    0.6 ms  0.1%    0.7 ms

                    | C7 (cc7)   95.1%    | C7s-HSW    14.1%    5.2 ms 11.4%    5.8 ms

                    |                     | C8-HSW      0.3%    2.0 ms  0.3%    1.8 ms

                    |                     | C9-HSW     15.1%    5.0 ms 18.3%    7.2 ms

                    |                     | C10-HSW    68.2%   43.9 ms 67.3%   44.4 ms

                    |             GPU     |

                    |                     |

                    | Powered On  1.4%    |

                    | RC6        98.6%    |

                    | RC6p        0.0%    |

                    | RC6pp       0.0%    |

```

However, if I run xset dpms force off I get down to pc7:

```

          Package   |             Core    |            CPU 0       CPU 2

                    |                     | C0 active   0.3%        0.6%

                    |                     | POLL        0.0%    0.2 ms  0.1%    0.3 ms

                    |                     | C1E-HSW     0.2%    0.2 ms  0.2%    0.1 ms

C2 (pc2)   24.7%    |                     |

C3 (pc3)    2.3%    | C3 (cc3)    2.3%    | C3-HSW      2.1%    5.0 ms  0.3%    0.3 ms

C6 (pc6)   21.4%    | C6 (cc6)    0.2%    | C6-HSW      0.1%    0.6 ms  0.2%    0.7 ms

C7 (pc7)   46.4%    | C7 (cc7)   94.2%    | C7s-HSW    19.1%    9.0 ms 20.5%    8.0 ms

C8 (pc8)    0.0%    |                     | C8-HSW      1.8%    2.0 ms  1.0%    2.0 ms

C9 (pc9)    0.0%    |                     | C9-HSW      5.5%    8.0 ms  5.8%    7.8 ms

C10 (pc10)  0.0%    |                     | C10-HSW    70.0%   72.3 ms 70.4%   32.4 ms

                    |             Core    |            CPU 1       CPU 3

                    |                     | C0 active   0.4%        0.5%

                    |                     | POLL        0.0%    0.1 ms  0.0%    0.2 ms

                    |                     | C1E-HSW     0.1%    0.1 ms  0.4%    0.4 ms

                    |                     |

                    | C3 (cc3)    0.3%    | C3-HSW      0.1%    0.3 ms  0.2%    0.4 ms

                    | C6 (cc6)    0.2%    | C6-HSW      0.1%    0.6 ms  0.1%    0.9 ms

                    | C7 (cc7)   97.4%    | C7s-HSW    10.1%    5.3 ms 22.8%   10.3 ms

                    |                     | C8-HSW      0.6%    2.0 ms  0.4%    2.7 ms

                    |                     | C9-HSW      6.4%   10.7 ms  8.6%    7.6 ms

                    |                     | C10-HSW    81.9%   69.3 ms 66.2%   78.8 ms

                    |             GPU     |

                    |                     |

                    | Powered On  0.7%    |

                    | RC6        99.3%    |

                    | RC6p        0.0%    |

                    | RC6pp       0.0%    |

```

... and consumption reduces to 370mA. It cannot be explained only by the turning off of the backlight, since I can do that with /sys/class/backlight without activating dpms and the power only goes down to 660mA. In fact, if I add those 80 mA due to the backlight to the 370mA I get with dpms activated, I get the same consumption as on macOS, which would suggest macOS is able to get down to pc7 without dpms...

Is this possible on a Haswell i7-4558U? I've tried with all the i915.whatever options I've found around to no avail.

----------

